

Proof-of-concept Smalltalk implemented using Factor as a host VM - jckarter
http://factor-language.blogspot.com/2009/04/sup-dawg-we-heard-you-like-smalltalk-so.html

======
krakensden
The irony of the programming language toolkit explosion is that it looks like
it's more fun to write tools to write programming languages than it is to
write programming languages.

Cool stuff though.

~~~
stcredzero
Smalltalk is easy. There is so little grammar, that implementing it is a snap.

If the toolkit explosion is making it so easy, then maybe Stallman's original
GUILE proposal will finally happen. (All scripting languages running on a
common platform.)

~~~
twopoint718
I just have to put in another plug for GUILE. I've written a sizable chunk of
my day-to-day shell scripts in it and it is such a pleasant environment in
which to work.

Are there translators out there, for perl, python?

